# Commissioning Chibis! [only rlc, or dA points] ~Come check out my OC (last post)



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

So this isn't really a shop, it's more of a temporary-buying-art-place-because-im-too-lazy-to-format-an-actual-shop so maybe later

PM ME for my TH <3

RLC is open. Pm me if you'd like to discuss for RlC or post here 
I also accept dA points. The ratio for me is 100 points = 1$, so keep that in mind when offering.
So here's some samples:



Spoiler:  Chibi style 3









 Peoynes OC 





Spoiler:  Chibi style 2



Chibi Style #2: 











Spoiler:  Chibi Style 1



Chibi style #1:








Two different styles, you'd pick which you'd want. I have more samples.
As for prices, these chibis took me approx. 5-7 hours each. XD so I'd like to get a reasonable amount.
I can take btb or rlc. No igb.

--I'll probably ask you a lot of questions if you're my first commission. I'll have to consider if you post a request, just because you post does not mean you'll automatically get a chibi.

Slots for RLC:
1. 
2.

BTB slot: (only for this deal)
1. The Pennifier 



Spoiler: Finished projects!






Spoiler:  



MayorEvvies's Mayor commission! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler:  



Money Hunter's OC!









Spoiler:  



Cam,'s OC Melicia! (She's so cute AAAH<3)









Spoiler:  



Skeletiques mayor! <3









Spoiler:  



ATotsPots OC!!!






Spoiler:  



Keitara's King <3









Spoiler:  



Contest entry for Peoynes OC 









Spoiler:  



The Pennifer's Mayor! 









Spoiler:  



My own original OC, Shizume!











Pickup: none ;-;


_______
I'd like some constructive criticism on how I can improve! Don't tell me my art sucks, or anything.​


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

waaah, so cute~ how much btb would you be looking for? c:


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> waaah, so cute~ how much btb would you be looking for? c:



... hehe well //sweats
I don't really know what my art is worth ; v ; I've never sold art on here before


----------



## Kailah (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ... hehe well //sweats
> I don't really know what my art is worth ; v ; I've never sold art on here before



i mean, i dont wanna make a low offer and then aah //starts screaming 
just throw out a number o:


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Kailah said:


> i mean, i dont wanna make a low offer and then aah //starts screaming
> just throw out a number o:



-snip- because my prices are embarrasing


----------



## biibii (May 3, 2015)

Ill buy! 50 tbt?

Reserve!

- - - Post Merge - - -

woah nvm 800 tbt is way out of my range.

You know the exchange rate is 100 tbt = 15 mil IGB

Youre asking for like 120,000,000 igb


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Ill buy! 50 tbt?
> 
> Reserve!
> 
> ...



I don't think igb equates to art .. I'm not even looking for IGB so.
800 was just a guess, im sorry if it's high >.<


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

It doesn't look like it's worth 800 TBT. I know you put a lot of time and effort into it, but there's a LOT that needs to be worked on.


----------



## Peebers (May 3, 2015)

300-400 would be a safe pricew range, maybe higher if the character is more complicated.


----------



## K9Ike (May 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It doesn't look like it's worth 800 TBT. I know you put a lot of time and effort into it, but there's a LOT that needs to be worked on.



that sounded rude.
You dont even have any advice.


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2015)

Spoiler: You're tracing these?











- - - Post Merge - - -



K9Ike said:


> that sounded rude.
> You dont even have any advice.



I didn't think she was asking for advice.


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It doesn't look like it's worth 800 TBT. I know you put a lot of time and effort into it, but there's a LOT that needs to be worked on.



I suppose so!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Spoiler: You're tracing these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOPE, not tracing anything.
Just coming out of my brain tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peebers said:


> 300-400 would be a safe pricew range, maybe higher if the character is more complicated.



Okay! Thank you!


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Oooh~ nice art!
Would 250 be too little for you?
o///////o
probably just made a suuuper low offer aaaaahn


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oooh~ nice art!
> Would 250 be too little for you?
> o///////o
> probably just made a suuuper low offer aaaaahn



Could I see a reference of how complex you character is?
Also what style?


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Style one, and I think I have a reference on my tumblr somewhere, let me go look....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, here we go!


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Style one, and I think I have a reference on my tumblr somewhere, let me go look....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah, here we go!



Would mind doing at least 350? Or is that too high?  I can do that


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

I can barely do 350! 

waaah bye bye tbt


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can barely do 350!
> 
> waaah bye bye tbt



So is it okay then? ; v ; if so I'll get started
couple questions too-
Transparent background? Or full? Also is there a time deadline?
Can I use your order as an example in the future (I can watermark it)


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Yes, transparent background would be completely superb, as I might use it as a unique render for my wallpapers 
I'd like it done as soon as possible, but it's ok if you can't!


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yes, transparent background would be completely superb, as I might use it as a unique render for my wallpapers
> I'd like it done as soon as possible, but it's ok if you can't!



I should have it done by tomorrow! (; (hopefully)
Also check my last post again, I added a question lol. (Can I use the result as an example? If not it's perfectly okay!)


----------



## K9Ike (May 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: You're tracing these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then that sounded rude
idk


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Ah, I forgot to add this but...
I wasn't sure when you wanted paying, so I've sent all the TBT!
Also, can she be waving like in the picture?
And can she be wearing generic nerdy glasses with blue-green eyes instead of the circular glasses and huge black eyes?
u.u I ask too much of you!

EDIT: Sure, of course you can use it as an example!


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ah, I forgot to add this but...
> I wasn't sure when you wanted paying, so I've sent all the TBT!
> Also, can she be waving like in the picture?
> And can she be wearing generic nerdy glasses with blue-green eyes instead of the circular glasses and huge black eyes?
> ...



Waving with both hands or only one? 
Nerdy glasses.. Hm what do you meant by that? Like square ones or err.. Can you get me a pic?
Of course, I can fix this stuff np!

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



K9Ike said:


> then that sounded rude
> idk



Heh it's okay, I was prepared for these sort of comments. ;(


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 3, 2015)

As soon as I get my new OC, I'm commissioning you!  (Should be in the next few days).  Can I reserve a slot now?  No references yet because she isn't finished.  

And pay no mind to the rude peeps here.  They should go take a look at some stickies about constructive criticism and being quiet if you can't say something nice.  You'd think that would be common sense, but some sure struggle with it.


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Waving with one hand 
o/


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> As soon as I get my new OC, I'm commissioning you!  (Should be in the next few days).  Can I reserve a slot now?  No references yet because she isn't finished.
> 
> And pay no mind to the rude peeps here.  They should go take a look at some stickies about constructive criticism and being quiet if you can't say something nice.  You'd think that would be common sense, but some sure struggle with it.



I'll reserve you no worries!
Can't wait!
Hehe thank you  It hurts kinda when you work a lot to make these and then you find out your art ISNT worth what you thought. 
I'm glad there's nice people like you though, thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Waving with one hand
> o/



Okay!


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Keitara (May 3, 2015)

The second chibi looks cute!
But I recommend you to copy and paste one eye and transform it afterwards to make it balanced! It saves a lot of time and the eyes look more accurate c;
For pricing, I feel you. I need 10 hours for my stuff, but I can't price it based on my time, because the price would be waay to expensive, nobody would buy it! I would mix the price out off time and quality! For your art, I'd recommend ~ 400 TBT. Hopefully I don't sound rude ^^' I always say that it's the artist own fault for taking so long to make these because we lack practice to be faster. There are people who can make amaze-things like this in 3 hours (finny hint hint). But maybe I'm just too harsh on myself, idk.
 But back to your chibi! I LOVE how you make the anatomy/proportions! For shading, I think it looks a bit too blended. The clothes look also superb! Keep it up ;v;
I'd buy one but I need the remaining TBT I have to buy some other art I'm lurking for DX


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> The second chibi looks cute!
> But I recommend you to copy and paste one eye and transform it afterwards to make it balanced! It saves a lot of time and the eyes look more accurate c;
> For pricing, I feel you. I need 10 hours for my stuff, but I can't price it based on my time, because the price would be waay to expensive, nobody would buy it! I would mix the price out off time and quality! For your art, I'd recommend ~ 400 TBT. Hopefully I don't sound rude ^^' I always say that it's the artist own fault for taking so long to make these because we lack practice to be faster. There are people who can make amaze-things like this in 3 hours (finny hint hint). But maybe I'm just too harsh on myself, idk.
> But back to your chibi! I LOVE how you make the anatomy/proportions! For shading, I think it looks a bit too blended. The clothes look also superb! Keep it up ;v;
> I'd buy one but I need the remaining TBT I have to buy some other art I'm lurking for DX




Oh gosh this helps me so much! You're definitely right, about the time thing. Haha I hope I get quicker as I go! 
Yeah I figured the shading was a bit much xD thank you so much for your advice, it helps me tons >~<


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Bump! I can take 2 more.


----------



## Lolipup (May 3, 2015)

Eeeep! <3 bae these look so absolutely adorable! I feel so proud of you right now, like I am the most proud ever! I can't give any criticism because I don't draw, but I can say that these look way more magical than lucky charms and I love the style~~


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Eeeep! <3 bae these look so absolutely adorable! I feel so proud of you right now, like I am the most proud ever! I can't give any criticism because I don't draw, but I can say that these look way more magical than lucky charms and I love the style~~



*FLUSHES IN EMBARRASSMENT* 
I didn't want you to see this

I wanted to get really good and make you an amazing little Suzuya Juuzou ;( IM SO EMBARRASED OMG


----------



## Lolipup (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *FLUSHES IN EMBARRASSMENT*
> I didn't want you to see this
> 
> I wanted to get really good and make you an amazing little Suzuya Juuzou ;( IM SO EMBARRASED OMG


Ah I'm so sorry!~ ;w; I like to browse the museum and see all of the pretty art </3

E-eep! now I'm embarrassed because I embarrassed you! x//x ah, I'm so sorry, bae!


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

lol


----------



## kassie (May 3, 2015)

How much does chibi style #2 cost in BTB? c:


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Ah I'm so sorry!~ ;w; I like to browse the museum and see all of the pretty art </3
> 
> E-eep! now I'm embarrassed because I embarrassed you! x//x ah, I'm so sorry, bae!



Nooo I love you stop
I was literally just nervous for you to see this >.< you know

Hehe don't be sorry <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



skeletique said:


> How much does chibi style #2 cost in BTB? c:



Well I don't have a price yet because I'm not sure what my art is worth. Mind proposing an offer?


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Nooo I love you stop
> I was literally just nervous for you to see this >.< you know
> 
> Hehe don't be sorry <3



hartwarmin


----------



## Lolipup (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Nooo I love you stop
> I was literally just nervous for you to see this >.< you know
> 
> Hehe don't be sorry <3


Eeep! a-ah.... okay <3 I love you too honey, I'm still a little sorry that I embarrassed you! ;w; But I understand why, and I'm happy to know that you were thinking of me <3


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

<3333
this might get graphic soon
*leaves*


----------



## K9Ike (May 3, 2015)

thats hot


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

K9Ike said:


> thats hot



I'm waiting for someone to tell us to get a room _waiting_

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> <3333
> this might get graphic soon
> *leaves*



no pda in bell tree so dw


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I'm waiting for someone to tell us to get a room _waiting_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Get a room.


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Bloop


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Amg that sketch you sent was amazing <33333


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Amg that sketch you sent was amazing <33333



*blush*
my gosh really? Im almost done with the line art. It should be ready and set by tomorrow or reeeeally late tonight xD


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *blush*
> my gosh really? Im almost done with the line art. It should be ready and set by tomorrow or reeeeally late tonight xD



Currently, it's 2:49 am. Idk when I am awake till-gonan be awake at like, 9 or something

But yes, your art is amazing!


----------



## K9Ike (May 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *blush*
> my gosh really? Im almost done with the line art. It should be ready and set by tomorrow or reeeeally late tonight xD



Evvie you did it wrong.


Get a room waiting.


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

lol


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

K9Ike said:


> Evvie you did it wrong.
> 
> 
> Get a room waiting.



lol I said waiting again for emphasis 

dont juuuuudge me


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Amg, made best wallpaper background to go with my chibi <3



tiny sticker evvies and then big mazin chibi evvie on top!


----------



## Cam1 (May 3, 2015)

Hi! I would like to buy a chibi in the second style! Is 450 TBTB okay? You can pick one form these 
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/14974359842_125cf64467_o.png
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7617/16227774624_575c72c98c_o.png
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8715/16787458869_1c7837b428_o.png
Also, do you want me to pay asap or after its done?


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

Cam said:


> Hi! I would like to buy a chibi in the second style! Is 450 TBTB okay? You can pick one form these
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/14974359842_125cf64467_o.png
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7617/16227774624_575c72c98c_o.png
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8715/16787458869_1c7837b428_o.png
> Also, do you want me to pay asap or after its done?




I'd prefer to do the third(the girl) mostly because I prefer drawing girls. >~<
If you're doing style 2, would 500 be alright? If not, it's ok, it's just style 2 is a bit more work than style 1.
Anyhow! I have a couple questions:
Can I use your result as an example of my works? (totally perfectly fine if not)
Transparent or full background?
Do you want tthe pose to be exactly how it is in the ex. Or do you have a preference?
Do you want a sketch of it sent to you, before I do the final lining and coloring?

I need to make a form lolz

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Amg, made best wallpaper background to go with my chibi <3
> View attachment 92344
> 
> tiny sticker evvies and then big mazin chibi evvie on top!



Oh wait! If you're going to do that, do you not want me to include my like signature/name/credit thing on the chibi? (It'd be super small)
I won't if you are doing that


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

If you want, you can make a signed one (for tbt and tumblr) and one for wallpaper?


----------



## ardrey (May 3, 2015)

I dunno if anyone has pointed this out yet, but it looks like you drew the right hand backwards on chibi style #1. If it were on her face, her thumb would not be pointing outwards like that cx


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> If you want, you can make a signed one (for tbt and tumblr) and one for wallpaper?



huh? I'm confused xD
What do you mean?

Edit: oh! I thought you were cam,, lol.
Okay! I'll do that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> I dunno if anyone has pointed this out yet, but it looks like you drew the right hand backwards on chibi style #1. If it were on her face, her thumb would not be pointing outwards like that cx



HAhaha oh my god. I can't believe I did that xD
Thanks for pointing that out, Ill probably fix that sometime omg


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

Well, I was gonna show off all my beautiful arts on my tumblr page, and on BTF, so feel free to have one labeled with your marking, so that everyone knows it was made by the fab Prabha!
But, if you wouldn't mind, a version without a logo would be great for my wallpaper


----------



## Prabha (May 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Well, I was gonna show off all my beautiful arts on my tumblr page, and on BTF, so feel free to have one labeled with your marking, so that everyone knows it was made by the fab Prabha!
> But, if you wouldn't mind, a version without a logo would be great for my wallpaper



"Fab" *flips hair*
Well I suppose that'll do. *eye roll*

hehe okay thanks! Show me the wall paper when you put it in cx


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2015)

I'll load the chibi in as soon as it's done!

besides, insomnia is gonna be keeping me awake so i kinda have to stay awake e.o


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

Bump for you~


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Keitara (May 4, 2015)

another important tip that just got into my mind is: color the lineart in a matching color, for example if the hair is pink, make the outlines for the hair dark pink. just make a tick into "preserve opacity" on the lineart layer and color with the pen (if ya use sai) c;


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

BUT WHAT IT THEY DONT???


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

Keitara said:


> another important tip that just got into my mind is: color the lineart in a matching color, for example if the hair is pink, make the outlines for the hair dark pink. just make a tick into "preserve opacity" on the lineart layer and color with the pen (if ya use sai) c;



Haha yeah I don't have sai :/ I use procreate on my iPad lmao can't afford sai
I think I can find a way to do that though, thanks!


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

Oh, do you use a stylus?


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, do you use a stylus?



Yup!


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

Like a pen one or one that mimics a finger?


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Like a pen one or one that mimics a finger?



one that mimics a finger xD #noob


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

Oh, I have of them!

it was a fiver and completely useless.


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, I have of them!
> 
> it was a fiver and completely useless.



Useless? Really?!
My aunt got me this stylus pen thing (click the top and its a pen) and it was free XD
So that's what I'm using totally wish I could use sai, and a Wacom tablet like everyone else


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

*uses Wacom intuos pen, formerly bamboo one until a certain osu accident...*


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bump~



HOORAY!!!
The Chibi is finished!
Here's the result! 



Spoiler: Mayor chibi!









Hop U LYKE it. 



Spoiler: Heres UR actual chibi lmao














Just wanted to put it here for display. If you want slightly better quality, you can pm me your email and I can send it through the app. (Which should give it better quality.)
Also pm me if you want the un-signed version.


----------



## Cam1 (May 4, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I'd prefer to do the third(the girl) mostly because I prefer drawing girls. >~<
> If you're doing style 2, would 500 be alright? If not, it's ok, it's just style 2 is a bit more work than style 1.
> Anyhow! I have a couple questions:
> Can I use your result as an example of my works? (totally perfectly fine if not)
> ...


Yeah, 500 is good! And i dont have a preference for any of those other than transparent background. And a sketch would be lovely! I will pay now!


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

Cam said:


> Yeah, 500 is good! And i dont have a preference for any of those other than transparent background. And a sketch would be lovely! I will pay now!



Perfect! I'll probably start later tonight since I'm bogged down with hw. 
Can't wait to start, she's adorable. >~<


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

*Squeals in delight*
SO BOOTIFUL!!
As promised, the finished wallpaper!


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *Squeals in delight*
> SO BOOTIFUL!!
> As promised, the finished wallpaper!
> View attachment 92427



Hehe I'm glad you like it. Thank you for being my first ever commission, I was extremely nervous to post the ending result cause I felt you wouldn't like it >~< 
BUT YAY IT LOOKS CUTE.


----------



## himeki (May 4, 2015)

Aww well, people do like your work!


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Aww well, people do like your work!



only two people have commissioned me so far >~< so questioning if they do lol
just got to improve more I suppose


----------



## cheezyfries (May 4, 2015)

imo you've improved a lot from your first samples!



Spoiler:  light criticism if you're still looking for it!



take my advice with a grain of salt because i can't draw at all, but i would shade the top of her outfit (the blousey thing) so that it matches the rest of the chibi if that makes sense? it just seems like it's mainly solid color, as with the hat (less than the jacket i think) and is kinda inconsistent with the rest of the piece.


 i'll probably order a chibi in the future when i have more tbt haha


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> imo you've improved a lot from your first samples!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's actually some great advice. I noticed I do tend to be inconsistent with my shading, I'll try to improve on that. Thanks bunches seriously x)

Awww thanks for considering to buy one of my trash chibis ; v ; im touched


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 4, 2015)

How much would drawing my mayor be?

Reference sheet in purple on my profile page


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> How much would drawing my mayor be?
> 
> Reference sheet in purple on my profile page



Depends on the style of chibi that you'd like 
I currently have two styles, in the samples.


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 4, 2015)

I like style 1


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> I like style 1



Well I sold style 2 to cam, for 500.
Around that range would be ideal? But do let me know if you think its ok or not.
Its an offer your price thread for a reason lulz i suck at pricing

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: I can go lower since your ref is pretty simple. (Just checked)


----------



## momiji345 (May 4, 2015)

Hello 

 I would love your art ,I can pay 100 btb for a chibi ,Here my ref his name is banza  ,He wears a i love you banana shirt and jeans .


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 4, 2015)

150 - 200? 

Edit *


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would love your art ,I can pay 100 btb for a chibi ,Here my ref his name is banza  ,He wears a i love you banana shirt and jeans .
> 
> View attachment 92440



100 btb is pretty low for me  would you mind offering a little bit more?
if so, let me know what style so I can know what price is good!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

How long do you usually take to finish a piece?


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> 150 ?



Erm, how about 350?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> How long do you usually take to finish a piece?



Usually a day to two days. 
Sometimes more if school acts up.

But each piece takes about 6-7 hours. I just can't do it all at once xD


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

I would order but the inconsistency is bothering me a lot more than it should (>_<)

Oh well. Anyway, good luck with your shop


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I would order but the inconsistency is bothering me a lot more than it should (>_<)
> 
> Oh well. Anyway, good luck with your shop



What do you mean by inconsistency, I'm confused haha.
I mean, if you had a deadline that you'd want it by, I could probably get it done by your preferred time.


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 4, 2015)

Can't go any higher than 200 at the moment 


Good luck with your shop though


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> Can't go any higher than 200 at the moment
> 
> 
> Good luck with your shop though



I see! Well if I finish up this commission and I get no others, I'll definitely ask you if you still need it.
Thank you for asking! I appreciate it.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

Prabha said:


> What do you mean by inconsistency, I'm confused haha.
> I mean, if you had a deadline that you'd want it by, I could probably get it done by your preferred time.



Lineart color isn't always black, or doesn't always match the coloring.
Shading is different for every part of the picture.

It's still awesome despite all this but for some reason it's bugging me a lot.
But I'll definitely order if you could finish it day after tomorrow.


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Lineart color isn't always black, or doesn't always match the coloring.
> Shading is different for every part of the picture.
> 
> It's still awesome despite all this but for some reason it's bugging me a lot.
> But I'll definitely order if you could finish it day after tomorrow.



Oh! You want the lineart color to be all black? I could do that for you.
Yeah I need to work with my shading xD have some issues there lol. 

If you want to go ahead, I'd definitely be able to get it done by Wednesday. Probably around this time?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Oh! You want the lineart color to be all black? I could do that for you.
> Yeah I need to work with my shading xD have some issues there lol.
> 
> If you want to go ahead, I'd definitely be able to get it done by Wednesday. Probably around this time?



Yeah that's fine, give me a moment to get some refs c:


----------



## kassie (May 4, 2015)

My mayor in Chibi Style #1 for 350 TBT? I think that's what MayorEvvie paid. c:



Spoiler:  
























*Outfit*
Hair: [*QR*] // Reference of the "flower braid" [*x*]
Outfit: [*reference here*]
Shoes: Ballet slippers [*reference*]
Personality: She's very sweet and caring, always helping out those in need. A good Samaritan.


- - - - - - 

If she's too complicated, would you consider either of my Neko OCs?:

[*x*] or [*x*]*
*If you decide to do neko OC #2, she doesn't have to keep that facial expression.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

Tell me if this ref isn't good enough ^^;






Would 350 TBT work for you?


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

skeletique said:


> My mayor in Chibi Style #1 for 350 TBT? I think that's what MayorEvvie paid. c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure no problem! Is there a certain pose you had in mind? Or do you want me to make something up?
Also do you have a deadline? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> Tell me if this ref isn't good enough ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want style 1, then yes 350 is fine!


----------



## kassie (May 4, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Sure no problem! Is there a certain pose you had in mind? Or do you want me to make something up?
> Also do you have a deadline?



I'll leave the pose to you and nope, no deadline!

Do I pay before or after?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Sure no problem! Is there a certain pose you had in mind? Or do you want me to make something up?
> Also do you have a deadline?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeah :3 Should I send the TBT now or later? Also, I want her in a thoughtful pose

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also all black lineart


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

skeletique said:


> I'll leave the pose to you and nope, no deadline!
> 
> Do I pay before or after?



After would be best! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> Yeah :3 Should I send the TBT now or later? Also, I want her in a thoughtful pose
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh also all black lineart



I see I see.
You can send it after


----------



## biibii (May 4, 2015)

im poor and I wanna save so
100 tbt?
200?
If you enter my contest you get 500 tbt if u win.


----------



## Prabha (May 4, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> im poor and I wanna save so
> 100 tbt?
> 200?
> If you enter my contest you get 500 tbt if u win.



If you're looking to get style 1, it's 350.
If style two 450-500 depending on difficulty. 

(; im so bogged with commissions n school, so I'm not sure if I can enter! But thanks for telling me!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 5, 2015)

I got my new OC.  Do you think you could do her in style 2?



Spoiler


----------



## Prabha (May 5, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I got my new OC.  Do you think you could do her in style 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I can do it! It'll be a challenge though hehe. Everything is going to need a lot of detail.
How much tbt would you like to offer?


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 5, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I can do it! It'll be a challenge though hehe. Everything is going to need a lot of detail.
> How much tbt would you like to offer?



LOL.  Well, I have refs for her clothing and jewelry if you need them.  600 TBT?


----------



## Prabha (May 5, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> LOL.  Well, I have refs for her clothing and jewelry if you need them.  600 TBT?



That'd be extremely helpful haha!
I have a couple other commissions to do which might take a day or two, but do you have a deadline that you want this done by?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes! 600 is fine  I'll send a sketch for your approval when I start it off


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 5, 2015)

Prabha said:


> That'd be extremely helpful haha!
> I have a couple other commissions to do which might take a day or two, but do you have a deadline that you want this done by?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



No deadline, and here's the folder.  
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

HOORAY!
@MoneyHunter, your Chibi is finished.
If you want somewhat better quality then you can pm me your email so I can email it to you.
If not, then just take this~


Spoiler: Your chibi!











---


UPDATE:

I'm going to start sketching Skeletique's, and I will also be coloring Cam,'s chibi.
Once I finish those, I'll work on ATotsSpot!  Thanks for being patient everyone.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 6, 2015)

Prabha said:


> HOORAY!
> @MoneyHunter, your Chibi is finished.
> If you want somewhat better quality then you can pm me your email so I can email it to you.
> If not, then just take this~
> ...



OMG yay I love it!! I'll send the btb in a mo :3


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> OMG yay I love it!! I'll send the btb in a mo :3



*//sigh of relief*
Thank goodness! Hehe I'm so happy you like it! Thank you for being my second commission!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 6, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *//sigh of relief*
> Thank goodness! Hehe I'm so happy you like it! Thank you for being my second commission!



I'm honored.
Once again, tank you!




Whoops, I mean't _thank_ you.

I totally wasn't trying to kill you and steal your art skills


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I'm honored.
> Once again, tank you!
> 
> 
> ...



..y-you're welcome! *shivers*

Thank you though~ I didnt think anyone would want my trash art skills haha
I need to tank a break from chibis after this


----------



## Money Hunter (May 6, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ..y-you're welcome! *shivers*
> 
> Thank you though~ I didnt think anyone would want my trash art skills haha
> I need to tank a break from chibis after this



If your art skills are trash, then my art is carbon monoxide. It's so bad, people suffocate.
If you need to take a break, wear a _tank_ top and go outside.


----------



## Prabha (May 7, 2015)

HOORAY!!
Cam, your Chibi is FINALLY finished. 
Pm me your email if you'd want higher quality (I think it'd be higher lolz)
Otherwise, take the image in hurr~~


Spoiler:  Melicia! <3










Here's a more contrasted version, if you'd like this better. (The grey was a bit light)


Spoiler:  contrasted






I really hope you like it, this was personally a challenge but I enjoyed drawing her! Thank you.



UPDATE
I'm still (so sorry) sketching Skeletique's chibi, and once I start to line, I'll get to sketching Atotspot.
Thanks for being patient with me as I'm a college student approaching exam time xD


----------



## Cam1 (May 9, 2015)

Prabha said:


> HOORAY!!
> Cam, your Chibi is FINALLY finished.
> Pm me your email if you'd want higher quality (I think it'd be higher lolz)
> Otherwise, take the image in hurr~~
> ...


Thank you so much! She looks awesome!


----------



## Keitara (May 9, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I'm honored.
> Once again, tank you!
> 
> 
> ...



THIS. I cracked up so much DX


so I'm writing back from you in this thread to follow our conversation better ^^



Prabha said:


> You really deserve a medal for helping me out with all of this hahaha CX
> It's actually not a horrible program, but anyway- So by recognizable shadow, you're basically shading at a angle where the lines (line art like in pic 1) are. I see.. Sometimes I get confused and I shade on both sides, not just one side. (If you look at the pic of mine again, you'll see)
> 
> But that's very helpful actually! I'm not sure what you mean by hues though, nor do I know what they are. (I should probably Google it right?) Well there isn't a water or brush tool that blends, but there is a smudge tool. It kind of sucks though.. It blends colors pretty badly, like it becomes a mess! But yeah for the air brush it doesn't really mix colors, I just have to make sure the opacity of the brush is really low if I need to blend a .. Let's say lighter color on to a darker color.
> ...



Not at all ^^ I'm not much help..

In this case, we are the same. I determine a source of light but I get confused while shading and it ends up mixed ahah. With more recognizable shadow I mean darker shadow and add more shadow.
For example: This is how I shaded hair with the help of the tutorial I've posted before.




The dark purple shadow directly falls into my eyes. I don't have to search for it. The hair is also more detailed, means, more strokes. The shadow goes along these strokes. Shine is also easily noticable. 
But please note that this only one of many ways how you can shade hair. ardrey for example does it completely different.

Hues are basically just color tones. Idk if you have that, but in Sai there's an option called "filter" which allows you to adjust colors on a layer. it can make it brighter, darker, more contrasting, a completely different color, more saturated etc. If possible, play with these options until you've found something nice.

Oh... well, then you'll have to deal with the tools you have there. Sorry I can't really tell you anything about air brush or smudge, I never use tools like this and I don't recommend them >-<
Isn't there a better program available for you?

Mmm. how can I explain these. I don't fully understand them either, but let's give it a shot.
For example, you have base color layer for the hair. above this layer, you create another layer clipped to the base layer (make a tick in "clipping group" if you have that). you create your shadows on the clipped layer. now you can play with the modes. the colors will change with every mode (sometimes not, idk). for example, the color changes, becomes brighter, darker etc. play also with the opacity (again, if you have that). as for me, this is mainly a playing & experimenting step. what I can tell you as some facts are for example:
lumiscence is often used for making light reflexes. for example, if you wanna add light reflexes to your hair, create another layer clipped above the shadow layer, put it into lumiscence mode and make your shines. these will appear really bright and shiny, based on the color on the layers below. for example, the base color or shadow color on the layer below is dark green. now you use the same dark green on the lumiscence-layer and the color will turn out real bright green.
shade or overlay are good for overeffecting, means, adding even more deeper shadow to make it more 3d-like. 
I'll make ya a visual example! . . . . . . 
VERSION without shade layer/without lumi&shade layer/without lumi&shade layer for the eyes.
http://i.imgur.com/Iloc9ku.png
VERSION with all these layers.
http://i.imgur.com/ARAcVZA.png
you can see now that there are pink light reflexes on the ears, white reflexes on the black kimono, dark brown shades on the ears and darker black shades on the kimono. the eyes have shiny details now too.
I'm so sorry I can't really explain you these layer modes either :c


----------



## Prabha (May 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> THIS. I cracked up so much DX
> 
> 
> so I'm writing back from you in this thread to follow our conversation better ^^
> ...



This is insanely helpful! You explained pretty well, I think I understand the modes now.
Haha I saw this earlier but I forgot to reply. 

But yeah my program has hues thankfully, and I'm actually discovering a lot of options.
(I even found a blending tool! Hahaha) 
I just need to get myself a new stylus.. I used one of those cheap ones that imitate a finger (not pen lol)

Btw! Question. You use sai right? When you need to color in irregular shapes (such as hair), what tool do you use?
Right now I have to use a selection tool (basically path) to single out the hair so I can color it without getting the colors on everything else... And this next commission I have will be an utter *pain* if I have to do that.


----------



## Keitara (May 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> This is insanely helpful! You explained pretty well, I think I understand the modes now.
> Haha I saw this earlier but I forgot to reply.
> 
> But yeah my program has hues thankfully, and I'm actually discovering a lot of options.
> ...



Oh I'm glad I could help you c:
For that, I already answered on the post your progress  thread haha, check it out ^^


----------



## Prabha (May 11, 2015)

HOORAY!!!
@Skeletique your chibi - mayor is finished!
If you want better quality, feel free to give me your email so I can send it directly to you.
If not, just take the picture in hurr~~~


Spoiler:  Cutie pie chibi












I really do hope you like it as I took some risks haha! If you really need anything fixed, feel free to tell me. Send the bells whenever you feel 
----

@atotspot
I'm still working on coloring yours atm!


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 11, 2015)

Prabha said:


> HOORAY!!!
> @Skeletique your chibi - mayor is finished!
> If you want better quality, feel free to give me your email so I can send it directly to you.
> If not, just take the picture in hurr~~~
> ...



First...that is adorable!  And second....YAY!!  I love my sketch...can't wait!!


----------



## kassie (May 11, 2015)

Thank you so much!! She looks absolutely amazing ♥

Sending your bells now~!


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

HOORAY!!!
@Atotspot your Chibi is finished!
Oh my god.. I think this is the best I've done so far. I can really see the improvement, so thank you for commissioning me this stylish cutie!
pm me your email if you'd want higher quality, otherwise just take the image here~~



Spoiler: Chibi for Atotspot











Would you mind if I used her as an example for my works? It's the best chibi I've done imo, and I'd love to have her as display! (I can of course watermark it/ whatever you want)


---

UPDATE:

I've finished all the comissions! I think I'm going to work on other stuffs or something. If you wanted to buy for rlc though, I'm always available LMAO xD

Thank you to everyone who comissioned me! I've seriously improved from my first chibis!
Special thanks to Keitara for helping me with EVERYTHING.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

hi there bby


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> hi there bby



*looks around for tank suspiciously*
/sigh of relief


oh haaaii


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> *looks around for tank suspiciously*
> /sigh of relief
> 
> 
> oh haaaii



you've improved alot, especially atotspot's chibi looks fabulous


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> you've improved alot, especially atotspot's chibi looks fabulous



ahh thank youuu<3 ; v ; 
I'm so happy that I'm getting better! 

I kind of want to try to dabble into like full body anime style art. I'm debating on whether I should start to try that, or do more Chibi comissions...


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ahh thank youuu<3 ; v ;
> I'm so happy that I'm getting better!
> 
> I kind of want to try to dabble into like full body anime style art. I'm debating on whether I should start to try that, or do more Chibi comissions...



you can start to try it, but in the beginning it feels really tedious getting the details down, especially if you're used to the simplified style of chibis.


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> you can start to try it, but in the beginning it feels really tedious getting the details down, especially if you're used to the simplified style of chibis.



Well I think I have somewhat of a head start since I know a little bit about human anatomy. I used to draw realistically a lot awhile back. I drew traditionally though.. Digital art is so tough compared to traditional in my eyes xD


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Well I think I have somewhat of a head start since I know a little bit about human anatomy. I used to draw realistically a lot awhile back. I drew traditionally though.. Digital art is so tough compared to traditional in my eyes xD



if you find digital art hard, you can always draw traditionally, take a pic, and then use the paths tool in gimp to outline the traditional stuff.


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> if you find digital art hard, you can always draw traditionally, take a pic, and then use the paths tool in gimp to outline the traditional stuff.



I've tried it but it always seems to come out weird. But I meant like drawing hair/ shading is much easier traditionally to me.
A pencil and paper feel more natural than a stylus and tablet to me ://


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I've tried it but it always seems to come out weird. But I meant like drawing hair/ shading is much easier traditionally to me.
> A pencil and paper feel more natural than a stylus and tablet to me ://



Hopefully you'll get used to it xD 
How long have you been drawing digitally?


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Hopefully you'll get used to it xD
> How long have you been drawing digitally?



I think I have so far, just need to keep practicing! ;-;
Uh a week and a half


----------



## Katelyn (May 13, 2015)

AHHHH are you ever going to open up slots again? ;w;


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> AHHHH are you ever going to open up slots again? ;w;



Maybe! In a couple days or so! 
Not positive yet


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I think I have so far, just need to keep practicing! ;-;
> Uh a week and a half



your shading is pretty good for just that long uwu


----------



## Katelyn (May 13, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Maybe! In a couple days or so!
> Not positive yet



I'm definitely going to subscribe to this thread just to make sure I don't miss it if you do :'D


----------



## Prabha (May 13, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> your shading is pretty good for just that long uwu



Oh gosh thanks. Shading is what I'm really trying to improve, _especially_ on the hair. 
I'm still trying to work out shading hair XD Keita-Godtara has helped me tons with that though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



katiegurl1223 said:


> I'm definitely going to subscribe to this thread just to make sure I don't miss it if you do :'D



Oh my god. I'm honored you're subscribing x) Im glad you like my art lmao


----------



## Money Hunter (May 13, 2015)

I think the eyes are the best part


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> HOORAY!!!
> @Atotspot your Chibi is finished!
> Oh my god.. I think this is the best I've done so far. I can really see the improvement, so thank you for commissioning me this stylish cutie!
> pm me your email if you'd want higher quality, otherwise just take the image here~~
> ...



OMG!  I would be honored if you used her as a display!  

You are the first person to get her dress right.  And I can't believe how fabulous her hair and eyes are.  You have just way exceeded my expectations.  Thank you so, so much!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

WOWOWOW GODHA IT LOOKS STUNNING! You definitely outdid yourself ;D

ps. tell me how you colored the dress pshpshsps


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> OMG!  I would be honored if you used her as a display!
> 
> You are the first person to get her dress right.  And I can't believe how fabulous her hair and eyes are.  You have just way exceeded my expectations.  Thank you so, so much!  <3 <3 <3



oh my gosh im soooo happy you like it <3 I think your OC is so cute honestly, especially her fashion sense!
I really pushed myself to improve while doing this- so thank you omg.

You're so welcome! Thank you for comissioning me!


----------



## himeki (May 14, 2015)

Prabha your art is still bae <3


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> WOWOWOW GODHA IT LOOKS STUNNING! You definitely outdid yourself ;D
> 
> ps. tell me how you colored the dress pshpshsps



/CRIES BECAUSE MY IDOL TOLD ME MY ART IS STUNNING

I downloaded this texture online that matched the dress, and I used that! As for colors, I just made a layer underneath with all of the colors in the order that they were in the ref. (the dress took me a good 1 hour xD)


----------



## ssvv227 (May 14, 2015)

i like what you did with the hair of atots's chibi ^^ you've got better at shading for sure! one thing i would change is probably make the lines for her skin a bit darker (since her skin is so fair) so you can see her legs better


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> /CRIES BECAUSE MY IDOL TOLD ME MY ART IS STUNNING
> 
> I downloaded this texture online that matched the dress, and I used that! As for colors, I just made a layer underneath with all of the colors in the order that they were in the ref. (the dress took me a good 1 hour xD)




Ahah, who is your art idol? c:
As for me, I'm totally obsessed with jint and ardrey atm ; ~;
i don't know why I'm trying to hide this, but anyway xD Do you know where you downloaded that texture? It would help me a lot XD But it's totally fine if you don't. We are art "enemies" after all xD


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Ahah, who is your art idol? c:
> As for me, I'm totally obsessed with jint and ardrey atm ; ~;
> i don't know why I'm trying to hide this, but anyway xD Do you know where you downloaded that texture? It would help me a lot XD But it's totally fine if you don't. We are art "enemies" after all xD



I can't tell if you're being serious ..
Um... Um... She's... YOU! I admire your art a lot, genuinely though. You're one of my favorites on here! why I fangirl when you give me compliments

Ill see if I can find a way to share the brush with you. It was on procreate's website, I'll try and see if I can find it for you! //sobs because my idol thinks I'm her enemy </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ssvv227 said:


> i like what you did with the hair of atots's chibi ^^ you've got better at shading for sure! one thing i would change is probably make the lines for her skin a bit darker (since her skin is so fair) so you can see her legs better



True! I wish the background wasn't white/trans all the time XD Itd be so much more nicer.
But thank you!


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I can't tell if you're being serious ..
> Um... Um... She's... YOU! I admire your art a lot, genuinely though. You're one of my favorites on here! why I fangirl when you give me compliments
> 
> Ill see if I can find a way to share the brush with you. It was on procreate's website, I'll try and see if I can find it for you! //sobs because my idol thinks I'm her enemy </3
> ...



Omg, this must be a joke? xD I'm absolutely not worth being an idol and I don't recommend using me as an idol either. 
Honestly, give up on me and run over to ardrey for example. She's the goddess here *~*
And I just noticed I forgot to list kyukon as my 3rd idol. 
aahh thank you so much!! I really appreciate it, you're too nice ;-; 
and of course you're my enemy art-wise. You improve so fast, I'm getting scared ^^' 

btw, do you have an oc or so?


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Omg, this must be a joke? xD I'm absolutely not worth being an idol and I don't recommend using me as an idol either.
> Honestly, give up on me and run over to ardrey for example. She's the goddess here *~*
> And I just noticed I forgot to list kyukon as my 3rd idol.
> aahh thank you so much!! I really appreciate it, you're too nice ;-;
> ...



Well it's just that your style appeals to me a lot! Like it's unique, and everything seems so smooth. 
Ardrey is amazing, but you are too! ;-; kyukon's is seriously unique as well.. I haven't ever seen anything like it.

im looking, but I should find it soon! if I dont, im so sorry I've failed you.. But my hopes are high!
I'm scared ; A ; I'm honored to be considered your enemy though. //creepily laughs

An OC? I don't :/ I think I'm going to start making an art collection of Kaneki hotness though if that counts. 
Why do you ask?


----------



## himeki (May 14, 2015)

Bleh, Kaneki


TOUKA FTW!


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Well it's just that your style appeals to me a lot! Like it's unique, and everything seems so smooth.
> Ardrey is amazing, but you are too! ;-; kyukon's is seriously unique as well.. I haven't ever seen anything like it.
> 
> im looking, but I should find it soon! if I dont, im so sorry I've failed you.. But my hopes are high!
> ...



Unique? /scratches head
Well...ahahah thank you so much for your nice words!! It's really encouraging me >///<
ardrey and kyukon are just so...idk..just soo awesome ;-; It's unbelievable xD
Please don't pressure yourself ;o;
No need to feel honored! xD You better beat ardrey and kyukon one day ;D
uhh ugh ''''' well, why do I ask? hahah no reason, sseriously >->

- - - Post Merge - - -

uhmmm, so, as I haven't watched Tokyo Ghoul yet, I was wondering without any intention, 
do you like normal or ghoul Kaneki more? And which outfit? Google spams so many different stuff...


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Unique? /scratches head
> Well...ahahah thank you so much for your nice words!! It's really encouraging me >///<
> ardrey and kyukon are just so...idk..just soo awesome ;-; It's unbelievable xD
> Please don't pressure yourself ;o;
> ...



well that's what friends do! omg if u don't want to be my friend, that's ok I was just omg im sorry nvm //awkward silence
I just remembered! Himedere Alice is my absolute inspiration for chibis. Her art is honestly AGH <3 it's gorgeous.. Too bad she left ):
It's insane though.. I'm obsessed with the hair shading Ardrey uses on her Chibis. i stalk her thread haha if she saw this I'd die
ME?! BEAT THEM!?! Impossible! But I'll strive to be on the same level as them xD

Oh haha! That was a random question then lulz

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh, Kaneki
> 
> 
> TOUKA FTW!



go away, shironeki is my husbando 



Spoiler:  a beautiful picture of Kaneki


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> well that's what friends do! omg if u don't want to be my friend, that's ok I was just omg im sorry nvm //awkward silence
> I just remembered! Himedere Alice is my absolute inspiration for chibis. Her art is honestly AGH <3 it's gorgeous.. Too bad she left ):
> It's insane though.. I'm obsessed with the hair shading Ardrey uses on her Chibis. i stalk her thread haha if she saw this I'd die
> ME?! BEAT THEM!?! Impossible! But I'll strive to be on the same level as them xD
> ...



you probably overlooked this ^^
uhmmm, so, as I haven't watched Tokyo Ghoul yet, I was wondering without any intention, 
do you like normal or ghoul Kaneki more? And which outfit? Google spams so many different stuff...
AAAAAAAAHH OMG JUST ACCEPT MY FRIEND REQUEST WILL YA?!?!
Himedere Alice? Never heard of her O-o
Omg YES! It's just so neat and flowing, idk. Have you seen her on dA?
heheh... I have that feeling that ardrey is a little stalker as well, idk what she could be stalking though. AREN'T WE ALL STALKERS IN SOME WAY?!?! STALKERSSSSS~
I'm certain you will be able to beat them one day >-< 
TOTALLY RANDOM.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and in all means of competition:



Prabha said:


> Spoiler:  The most beautiful thing that has ever existed
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler: THE HOTTEST AND MOST WONDERUL AND SEXIEST THING THAT HAS SERIOUSLY EVER EXISTED AND WILL EVER BE:


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> -snip-


We're officially friends. and enemies o;
You should watch it, it's amazing! AHHH I LOVE ANYTHING AND ALL KANEKI HES MY BAE, I LOVE HIM<3 he's perf.
If I had to pick.. I'd probably pick Ghoul-like Kaneki (white haired Kaneki) because I LOVE how strong he gets <3 and his rock hard abs
Which outfit? Lolz why are you asking dis xD HAHA but I'd have to say the outfit with him with a black shirt, the white shorts, and the handcuffs are my favorite. (Outfit he wears when he gets tortured)

Omg here, look at her thread~
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266669-1k-TBT-chibi-*full*-streaming&highlight= 
I'm drooling. Ardrey has a dA?! What?! I need to watch her omg  and stalk lulz

EVERY ARTIST IS A STALKER because we want to see how much better everyone else's work is than ours ; W ; 
... Wait a minute.. These questions.. You're not .. Nah probably not NVM.


----------



## himeki (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> well that's what friends do! omg if u don't want to be my friend, that's ok I was just omg im sorry nvm //awkward silence
> I just remembered! Himedere Alice is my absolute inspiration for chibis. Her art is honestly AGH <3 it's gorgeous.. Too bad she left ):
> It's insane though.. I'm obsessed with the hair shading Ardrey uses on her Chibis. i stalk her thread haha if she saw this I'd die
> ME?! BEAT THEM!?! Impossible! But I'll strive to be on the same level as them xD
> ...


NO, TOUKEN FTW!!


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> We're officially friends. and enemies o;
> You should watch it, it's amazing! AHHH I LOVE ANYTHING AND ALL KANEKI HES MY BAE, I LOVE HIM<3 he's perf.
> If I had to pick.. I'd probably pick Ghoul-like Kaneki (white haired Kaneki) because I LOVE how strong he gets <3 and his rock hard abs
> Which outfit? Lolz why are you asking dis xD HAHA but I'd have to say the outfit with him with a black shirt, the white shorts, and the handcuffs are my favorite. (Outfit he wears when he gets tortured)
> ...



Good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What are you talking about? I don't have anything in mind with these questions. I mean, these are totally average questions, right? 

ME: 





I WAS THINKING OF STARTING A FEW EPISODES TODAY! O-O 
uhmm it's kinda hard to find that outfit, do you mean this? [x]
I should totally start to collect art from my darling Luffy as well...
OHH wow! Never saw this thread, strangely?! She's awesome! I love the way she colors hair and eyes O-O
Yes, she has xD Lookie: http://ardrey.deviantart.com/
I have half of the museum as my friends there, so if you search for them, you know where you can find them now xD

Hahah that's true! But I also stalk other art to find new methods for coloring and so on! ^^

idk why I keep spamming your thread with pictures and so on... is this even allowed? ahah o-O


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> -snip omfg we talk so much- yey



YOU ARE SPAMMING ME WITH LUFFY. -I've actually never watched One Piece, and when I was like 12 I used to get really upset at it because people kept saying One piece was better than Naruto. (I was a Naruto fan girl)
Oh.. Haha I guess so! I just thought it was weird since you're asking me my favorite outfit 0-0 WHATS YOUR FAV OUTFIT OF LUFFY?! oh wait he wears the same thing all the time
We're officially at war with our favorite anime.

My god her eyes are AHHHH
I just watched her. Must..s-stalk. Oh im going to do that now! Yay we can all stay connected on dA! HAhaha lets all be one giant bell tree gang on dA.

I do that too! And sometimes I stalk other art to remind myself that I'll suck forever. (Some people have *too much* talent.)

Lol who cares. It's not really a shop thread anyway, I opened this mainly to practice so _spam it with luffy pics if you'd like_
I'm totally gonna make a Kaneki collection now though. X.x make a luffy one omg I'll draw you a luffy chibi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also! well this is what the outfit looks like


Spoiler


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> snip snap snup



Did you say Luffy? He's my absolute idol in all means. Except art. If you understand what I mean.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Omg, this reminds me of myself when I was a kid. Ranma 1/2 was my first anime and I was such a fangirl... I didn't know of other anime and then I saw Naruto in TV and hated it because I thought it's an imitation (fighting-wise). Please do not ask. In the point of view of now, I can't tell how I could have considered this as imitation as well. There's no imitation whatsoever DX And later on, I was a Naruto fangirl as well ahah but I stopped watching it years ago.
But it's true that lots of fans dispute about what's better, well, if you ask me, you probably can guess the answer xD But heck, there's no universal "better". It depends on the person what he likes more, that's it 
BUT YOU SHOULD TOTALLY TRY TO START WATCHING ONE PIECE ONE DAY. 

See? Nothing weird about this.





 ( I know this is getting old.)

Actually, Luffy wears quite a lot of different outfits as well! 




There's even more! My favorite is his standard new-world outfit, though. and naked.

Oh hahah bell tree gang on dA? Sounds so cool! 
Kinda like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eee
you shouldn't stalk artists with that kind of intention!!! >-< Don't do this ever again, or Luffy will be mad at you and kick your butt >-<  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't keep my Luffy fangirling under control, sorry >->
A collection? Like what?
Remembers me... back to the time when I was a Ranma fangirl, I believe I had a folder on my pc with almost 1000 pictures of Ranma 1/2. Please do not ask how this is possible.
EEEEEEEEE REALLY?!!!!? AAAAAH I'M SO HAPPY >-< THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
Btw, can you draw males as well? Have never seen you drawing males! *-*

Aaaah I see! Thank you ^^


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

*I UNLEASHED THE FANGIRL OMFG*
I LOVE THIS SIDE OF YOU, ITS LIKE ME. OYOHOH I'm glad you obsess over fictional charscters too! 


Awh my sister was obsessed with Ranma too. That anime is so old omg
YOU DEPISED NARUTO, EVEN THAT CUTE LITTLE ORANGE JUMPSUIT?! I used to watch shounens like Naruto, Bakugan, Pokemon, .. and fairytail omg im so embarrased... (Because I was an idiot 12 year old) 
Did you think it was an imitation of one piece? Or?
AHHH im so glad you're not like "Um, im sorry but my opinion tops yours and that anime sucks. This one is better BLAH blah im a grumpy 40 year old man" 
Exactly! Everyone has different tastes.. That's why I hate reading discussions on anime. People talk so much trash. 

I WOULD WATCH ONE PIECE BUT ITS 504 OR SOMEHING EPISODES AND ASDFHJKLKI.
he'll kick my butt? But I have Kaneki to protect me.. So..

Good luck Luffy. 
A collection of Kaneki art! But I'm gonna hog it to myself and give it to no other tg fans just bc

1000 pics.. My god..you were nuts! (It's cool though, I made fan fictions on Naruto and Code Geass before.. and they were Yaoi themed omg what the heck was wrong with me)
Ah yeah I've kinda.. Never drawn a male.. But.. Hey! It shouldn't be much different.. Right? .-.
Yes omg I'll draw him for you, gimme a pic <3


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Prabha said:


> snoopidup



Omg I've always wanted to have a fangirling discussion with someone 
We will turn you art thread into a weirdo thread, but if you're fine with that... ;D
I'm sooo glad I'm not the only one here who goes overboard with fictional characters!! ;v; I love this side of you as well, haha!
LUFFYYY I LOVE YOUU SO MUCH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm kinda glad there's no romance, so I don't have to hold in ahahah

Yes... Ranma will always be a special thing to me! I'M STILL SO MAD THAT THERE'S NO REAL KISS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT! IT'S PISSING ME ETJKJGJDFGSDVN
Mh, it was just because of the fighting style in Naruto. I thought it's an imitation of Ranma (idk, jutsu and martial arts are completely different). At that point of time, I didn't even know of One Piece. Started watching it in spring 2014!
 Well, even now I'm not a big fan of his orange/blue jump suit. I like his Shippuuden outfit more. It's manlier...
Oh. Never really watched Pokemon, Bakugan or Fairy Tail. But I heard that Fairy Tail is good?
grumpy 40 old man?! ahahahahahah it's funny that this nonsense is usually spouted by much younger people 
Honestly... One Piece probably has his own flaws all over and there are better anime in animation/story/music/whatever, but I don't care... One Piece is a masterpiece for me, and is emotionally very important to me... it's a personal bond, kinda. Like when I felt really down, kinda "caged", there was One Piece, showing me the means of freedom and Luffy who's just genuine, chases his dreams, is so funny and beloved, who's striving and spraying freedom everywhere and it just gives me the feeling I can't give up. My life was changed upside-down during the time I watched the episodes (it currently has around 692 episodes xD). I never told this anyone, but... seeing as you are similar to me.. I've always frequently wished to die and tried it out in various ways (but never succeeded as you can see) but now, whenever I think of it, Luffy appears in my mind and it stops. People would probably think of me as a psycho, because Luffy is fictional after all, but does it matter so much? Where's the difference? So what if the person who supports me is actually alive or not? The support is what matters, right?
Seriously, these ~700 episodes are over in a blink of an eye. Well, it took me half a year to watch it all, but it goes pretty fast after all! And you don't necessarily have to watch the fillers.

Luffy is kicking everyone's ass when he says so! >-< 
(or faces..)




THIS IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE MOST EPIC/FAMOUS MOMENTS IN ONE PIECE BTW!

But I want to see it >-<
Well, seeing as I have a folder with 3000 pictures now, with all kinds of pictures I've found in the Internet that I like. I use them for inspiration...





Haha. I don't think it's wrong at all ^^ I like yaoi.... ugh... may I ask how old you are? Don't wanna recommend you something that's not fitting your age ^^'
Which yaoi pairing did you write about in Code Geass and Naruto?
I never wrote a fanfiction before. I'm too lazy for something like that, I admire everyone who takes the effort to write these!!
Mmm not sure, haha. It's important that they don't turn out girly. But I'm sure you will manage that with ease 
Ummm okay! I'd love if he would be smiling like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is a fullbody reference:


----------



## Prabha (May 14, 2015)

Fangirling is honestly awesome because you can just let out all the emotions and weird noises you want _without being judged._
Like is there ever that time where your favorite character gets a "power up" and gets 10x stronger and you're like dazed for a good 20 mins? ahhh <333 >.<
No.. but I get seriously overboard. Like they can put me into tears, make my life complete, and destroy my sanity in less than 5 seconds. Then I feel empty ... when... it's ... finished... 




-me dying after the second season ended.

Awww there's no romance in One piece.. there's no... _*Luffet? <3*_ you can kill me now

I KNOW. DOESN'T IT GET YOU SO UPSET WHEN YOU WATCH A ROMANCE/ SHOJO ANIME AND THE MAIN COUPLE DOESN'T EVEN KISS!? like why did I waste 5 hours (then I sadly stare at fan-art of them kissing... BUT IT'S NEVER THE SAME OMFG.)

Ahh.. Maybe it was inspired a little bit? I really liked Naruto because of _*the feels.*_ No but seriously, there were some points where I could feel my emotions being twisted and broken in half xc but I mostly like Naruto for the character development of some of them. DO YOU REMEMBER HAREM JUTSU!? (he turns into a blonde naked girl) 
aww but I admired little cutsie naruto in his tiny jumpsuit.. but when he grew up I was like "hello handsome, um you can test jutsu on me" i'm totally kidding omg ;O

Fairy tail... meh. THAT is an anime that has imitation. A lot of people say they copied a lot of Naruto, One Piece, and Bleach into that anime and it's basically a regurgitation of the action - with a different plot. I used to like it because of the unique characters/ insanely OP main character. (I was basically a teenage boy x.x jk but really)

Oh my... my... Wow I.. We are very alike.. 
That's sort of different actually. One Piece expresses freedom? I actually haven't seen much anime that has that as a sort of theme. 
But I get what you mean, I can relate to that on a strangely high level. Err... I think it's too much to get personal on this thread but honestly it's amazing what something fictional can do to your life. It's crazy because anime expresses their lessons and morals so strongly that it connects to you on such a deep level... it's crazy too how psychological it is. 
Agh like Chobits, and Angel beats.. those two stayed in my head and kept me sane during some tough times. 





Sharing this because I want to pique your interest in tg

THAT'S INSANE 3000 OMG. WOW. *bows down*
Okay confession time.. I sort of love it. .. .I used to be obsessed with it though. I'M BETTER NOW THOUGH IM NOT WEIRD ANYMORE.. omg you're going to hate me now 
--- ANYWAY yeah I'm 20 so feel free to suggest what you want lol. 
For Naruto I did some like~ Obvs. Sasuke x Naruto, Kakashi x Obito (but as teenagers) , and my favorite was Garra x Naruto.. 
For Geass I did Suzaku x Lelouch (samaaa <3) - Awhs I loved that pairing.
I did a couple other anime, but I don't really remember what they were nor the pairings. If you know Fruits Basket, I did Kyo x Yuki
No, but they were utter trash. I was/ is an extreme otaku and I got carried away lmao. 

I wish more shounens had guy x guy romance. I think it's cute honestly. 
Hehe I'll do it! His smile is contagious omg hahaha


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

OMG YES! FANGIRLING!!!





What I love more is when the character gets the attention and honor he should get when he did something outrageous or became very strong! Like the scene when Naruto saves Konoha and all people cheer for him and call him Hero! I love these scenes!! Or when Luffy returns to Sabaody and beats the Pacifista with one punch, all people are like "WOOOOW! HE'S SOO STRONG!!!" 

Aaah you're so like me!! I HATE IT SOOO MUCH to watch an anime I like to the end, I tend to just stop watching a few episodes before it ends lately to avoid that... I WAS SOOOOOOOOO DEPRESSED FOR WEEKS after Romeo x Juliet for example, because of the sad ending. I hate sad endings so much. I HATE IT.
I JUST HATE THIS MOMENT when it's the last episode of the last season, the last minute of the stream... the credits come, and end. That's it. It just feels like dying... That's why I love on-going anime like One Piece, there's no end for a long time, it's just sooo satisfying c: 
I remember watching Kyou Kara Maou, which I really loved. The first season had around 78 episodes, and I already started to be afraid when I was around ep 10 because I knew somewhen I'll reach the end  Then, when it ended, I CRIED SOO MUCH. I was literally dying on the ground. After 2 hours of calming down, I looked on the monitor. "Next season?". I DIED. ANOTHER SEASON?!?! I HAD NO IDEA! I WAS SO HAPPYYYY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!! Until today I haven't watched the last 2-3 episodes of the second season because I couldn't bear it...
During the time I was an extreme Zero no Tsukaima fan where only 3 seasons were published, I WAS SOOO SAD when there was no hope for a 4th season... I made a lot of research but I couldn't find reliable information. I was really disappointed and frustrated, I just spouted the information that there will be a 4th season on yt everywhere without any confirmation (what a kid I was ahah) 
but you see, there came a 4th season a few years ago after all! I was soo happy when I heard about it! During that time I already calmed down about that, so it was a really nice suprise for me!

Uhm.. what.. Luffet? I don't get it o-o

AHHHH YOU ARE SO LIKE ME!!!!!!!! IT'S JUST SOOO FRUSTRATING!! Today I tend to look up if there are any kisses or so before I watch a shoujo anime because somehow I don't see the value in watching it if there's no romantic scene whatsoever. It's a bit stupid because I spoil it for me, but..yeah..

The feels in Naruto? Mhh.. which scenes exactly? I don't really remember that I felt the feels when I was watching it... maybe I just forgot, idk. I somehow have the urge to rewatch these.
Character development? Well, Naruto certainly grew from a useless brat to a reliable Hokage, but I remember I was really upset when he was still not really strong after the time skip. As for Sakura, she definitely had a decent character development as well, but I just hate her because she was treating Naruto like trash at the very beginning. I can't forgive her for that. Naru x Hina all the way! I still can't believe that all pairings I shipped became reality hahah ; v ;
Yes I remember that xD He's actually really skilled for developing a jutsu like that ahaha
Tbh I think this is a artwork-matter. In some fanart his jumpsuit looks super cute and in the anime it looks a bit meh in my opinion. 

Oh, I see. Now I'm curious what they imitated from One Piece o-o 
I feel you, I have a heart for op main characters as well ;D

Well, the freedom in One Piece is one of the things behind the curtains, if you know what I mean. This is my favorite amv atm:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5q_tav6Jfw&index=9&list=FL0hVnqFBVCznlkPGI8dS1Tw
It totally gives me the feels and emphasizes the meaning and messages behind One Piece c:
There are many many more amazing amvs which express One Piece as awesome as it is, but I don't wanna spam you know ^^

That's right! I often think that I've learned more through anime than through actually living, especially more "good" things. 
Chobits? Didn't know that it has a deep meaning o-o

Tbh I'm not sure if THIS catches my interest in tg. It's.. well. I'm not sure?

OH! Okay. Then I don't have to worry. I'm 17 btw. Do you still like yaoi? I can recommend Koisuru Boukun (manga). It's +18 ,soo..well yeah xD I'm not even 18 yet myself BUT WHO CARES. It's such a great yaoi manga, I LOVE IT! It's still ongoing now btw, after the author took a break. It's basically about a guy who hates gays to the root, but becomes slowly gay himself but can't accept it. It's GREAT!
Even though I ship Naruhina, Narusasu is also very nice... they kissed already anyways hahaah! Kakashi x Obito? Never thought of that. But sounds good! I wonder now, was Kakashi's face ever revealed? Does he have a woman now?

O-o Tbh I liked Suzaku at the beginning, especially because he has the same voice actor as one of my other favorite characters ( Shibuya Yuri Harajuku Furi.. hahah I'm soo funny.. yes this is an insider-joke. Kinda like the skull joke from One Piece. ) but I was on Lelouch-sama's side, so I grew to hate him. Whatever. LELOUCH VI BRITANNIA COMMANDS YOU! 

Reminds me when I was writing a story with my Internet friend when I was 12. Some time ago I found the chapters on my mother's pc and reading it was just so... soo embarassing. I had to destroy it. Everything.

You mean more yaoi in shounen anime like One Piece? Mmm could be difficult. There is usually that big boobs and men are after women cliche going on. Seems to be a Japan-thing? 

IT IS CONTAGIOUS!! Hahaha c: I love his smile sooo muchhh ahhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Luffy my darling *-*
I was thinking that when I go to Japan one day, I'll dress similar to Luffy, or I'll at least wear his hat >-<


----------



## Prabha (May 17, 2015)

Heeeey Keitara, I finished your Luffy! I must say, he has impressive abs.
-wanted to post it here so people could see my artwork! xc if you don't mind



Spoiler: The pirate King











I really hope you like it ;-; I hope I didn't butcher your favorite character _too much_.
Take it as a token of our friendship! C:


----------



## Keitara (May 17, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Heeeey Keitara, I finished your Luffy! I must say, he has impressive abs.
> -wanted to post it here so people could see my artwork! xc if you don't mind
> 
> 
> ...


OMG HOLY HOLY HOLYNESS!!!!!!!! HE'S SO CUTE AND COOL OMG PRABHA THIS IS THE NICEST GIFT EVER!!! I LOVE YOU AAAAAAAH HE'S PERFECT!!!!!! YOU ARE TOO AWESOME!! I'M IN YOUR DEBT FOREVER!!!! I'LL MAKE A SEXY KANEKI FOR YOU JUST WAIT A LITTLE BIT MORE PLEASE!!!!! AAAAAAAAH THANK YOUUUUUUUU! I LOVE HIM ;____;


----------



## Prabha (May 17, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OMG HOLY HOLY HOLYNESS!!!!!!!! HE'S SO CUTE AND COOL OMG PRABHA THIS IS THE NICEST GIFT EVER!!! I LOVE YOU AAAAAAAH HE'S PERFECT!!!!!! YOU ARE TOO AWESOME!! I'M IN YOUR DEBT FOREVER!!!! I'LL MAKE A SEXY KANEKI FOR YOU JUST WAIT A LITTLE BIT MORE PLEASE!!!!! AAAAAAAAH THANK YOUUUUUUUU! I LOVE HIM ;____;



OH MY GOD IM SO GLAD YOU LIKE IT /hyperventilates 
OMG SEXY KANEKI, I NEED SEXY KANEKI <3 im so glad you love him, and take your time with mine lol. I can wait forever xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

because *I'll love Kaneki forever.*


----------



## Nele (May 18, 2015)

--BUMP--

Ps: I love your art <3


----------



## Prabha (May 18, 2015)

Nele said:


> --BUMP--
> 
> Ps: I love your art <3



aaaah thank you <3 
hehe it's makes my day


----------



## MardyBum (May 19, 2015)

How much for rlc? C:


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> How much for rlc? C:



just added a new style to the first post, if you wanna look x)

Which style would you be looking to get? c:


----------



## MardyBum (May 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> just added a new style to the first post, if you wanna look x)
> 
> Which style would you be looking to get? c:



your new style looks really cute and very detailed ^^
I've been digging style 2 since I came upon your shop c:


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> your new style looks really cute and very detailed ^^
> I've been digging style 2 since I came upon your shop c:



I'm thinking 6-8$ for Chibi 2, depending on complexity.
For the new style (a.k.a 3) I'd probably say 7-9$ since the coloring + shading is more detailed

Please do let me know if these prices don't work for you or something though 
I don't know if it's too expensive ;o


----------



## The Pennifer (May 19, 2015)

OMG!!  I did not know you did art like this!
It is fabulous! I adore the chibi style 2 that you did for Atotspot!! The hair is incredible!
Would you accept a commission from me, Hun?
I would like my Mayor Penelope done as her Pink Preppie Pen personna ...LOL
I would pay you 2000 TBTs or that can be negotiated ... Whaddya say?


----------



## kaylagirl (May 19, 2015)

^ That's a good offer!


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> OMG!!  I did not know you did art like this!
> It is fabulous! I adore the chibi style 2 that you did for Atotspot!! The hair is incredible!
> Would you accept a commission from me, Hun?
> I would like my Mayor Penelope done as her Pink Preppie Pen personna ...LOL
> I would pay you 2000 TBTs or that can be negotiated ... Whaddya say?



Haha yes I do! I started out like two weeks ago though cx
Would you possibly do rlc? Or can you only offer btb atm?


----------



## The Pennifer (May 19, 2015)

Yes, only TBTs at the moment! 
I am having PayPal issues *sigh*


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Yes, only TBTs at the moment!
> I am having PayPal issues *sigh*



Ah I see! Then I'll accept since it's such a high btb offer. Haha thank you!
Would it be possible to get me a better picture of your mayor, at a front facing angle. It's hard with a side (;


----------



## Money Hunter (May 19, 2015)

dropping in to say that your newest style is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Ah I see! Then I'll accept since it's such a high btb offer. Haha thank you!
> Would it be possible to get me a better picture of your mayor, at a front facing angle. It's hard with a side (;



AWESOME!! So excited! I am on my iPad and it's hard to manage photos ... How is this?




I will send you you half the TBTs now if you agree! 
Thank you so much!
(?`•.•??) (?`•.•??) 
*`•.?(?`•.•??)?.•? ♥ 
☆ ♥ `•.?.•? ♥ ? ☆.??.•??`♥  Happy Dance!


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> AWESOME!! So excited! I am on my iPad and it's hard to manage photos ... How is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a bit better! If you could possibly get me references or QRs of the clothing/ head piece she's wearing, it'd be extremely appreciated.
I just want to be accurate so I don't have to improvise Cx

Otherwise, I agree! (Btw since the glasses cover her eyes, do you want them to be transparent so the eyes can show or just fully black?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> dropping in to say that your newest style is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah thank you! I think it's my favorite style so far! Hehe


----------



## The Pennifer (May 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> It's a bit better! If you could possibly get me references or QRs of the clothing/ head piece she's wearing, it'd be extremely appreciated.
> I just want to be accurate so I don't have to improvise Cx
> 
> Otherwise, I agree! (Btw since the glasses cover her eyes, do you want them to be transparent so the eyes can show or just fully black?)
> ...



Just working on some clothing pictures for you ... Re the glasses ... You can either have them low with eyes peeking out or lose them completely ... I leave it up to your artistic call! Lol
I will post pics ASAP 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi again! 
Here are references for Mayor Pen's Pink Preppy Personna ... She is honey blonde 



Spoiler



Coin Headpiece






Preppy shirt





White lace skirt





Pink and white heart tights

Pink sneakers







- - - Post Merge - - -

Okies, Darlin' ... TBTs sent ... Let me know if you have any other questions 
I am soooo excited! 
♥ ‹(•?-)›


----------



## Prabha (May 20, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Just working on some clothing pictures for you ... Re the glasses ... You can either have them low with eyes peeking out or lose them completely ... I leave it up to your artistic call! Lol
> I will post pics ASAP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ah thank you! This should be easier now hehe.
She should be done by tomorrow or more likely Thursday if I am busy with school! 
im slow lol

 ty


----------



## The Pennifer (May 20, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Prabha (May 21, 2015)

Bump, cause I can take 1 more


----------



## MardyBum (May 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I'm thinking 6-8$ for Chibi 2, depending on complexity.
> For the new style (a.k.a 3) I'd probably say 7-9$ since the coloring + shading is more detailed
> 
> Please do let me know if these prices don't work for you or something though
> I don't know if it's too expensive ;o



I actually think that's perfectly fine c: very interested
I'll keep lurking for a slot, currently low on funds due to bills
but I hope your slots won't be full next week! ^^


----------



## Prabha (May 21, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> I actually think that's perfectly fine c: very interested
> I'll keep lurking for a slot, currently low on funds due to bills
> but I hope your slots won't be full next week! ^^



Hmm I don't think they will be full! But thank you!!
Even _if_ they were full unlikely it'd probably only be for a day or so since I can work pretty fast.


----------



## Prabha (May 22, 2015)

@ThePennifer
Your Chibi is all done! 
Please pm your email if you want (somewhat) higher quality. Otherwise take the image in the spoiler (;



Spoiler:  Cuteness overload











Thank you! C;


----------



## The Pennifer (May 22, 2015)

Prabha said:


> @ThePennifer
> Your Chibi is all done!
> Please pm your email if you want (somewhat) higher quality. Otherwise take the image in the spoiler (;
> 
> ...


Mindblowingly Awesome!!!! Thank you so much! Words fail me to express how much I love it!!!
Final payment and tip sent!
★★★★★ -?(?`v??)-?THANK YOU! ★★★★★


----------



## Keitara (May 22, 2015)

waaah prabha it looks amazing!! LOOK AT THAT HEAD PIECE THING IT LOOKS GORGEOUS! AND THEM LEGS! AND THE SKIRT WITH THE GORGEOUS PATTERN!!! AAAAAHHH


----------



## Prabha (May 22, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Mindblowingly Awesome!!!! Thank you so much! Words fail me to express how much I love it!!!
> Final payment and tip sent!
> ★★★★★ -?(?`v??)-?THANK YOU! ★★★★★



Awww thank you for sending me a tip- so kind of you,

I'm really glad you like it! Thank you again! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> waaah prabha it looks amazing!! LOOK AT THAT HEAD PIECE THING IT LOOKS GORGEOUS! AND THEM LEGS! AND THE SKIRT WITH THE GORGEOUS PATTERN!!! AAAAAHHH



;-; *starts to wail*
AAAAH thanks Godt- Keitara! 
The head piece took me so long haha, but it turned out good in the end thank goodness.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 22, 2015)

Keitara said:


> waaah prabha it looks amazing!! LOOK AT THAT HEAD PIECE THING IT LOOKS GORGEOUS! AND THEM LEGS! AND THE SKIRT WITH THE GORGEOUS PATTERN!!! AAAAAHHH


I know! So sweet and perfect!!  "Them Legs" are pretty true to life! HaHa


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 22, 2015)

Good God!  Right when I think you've peaked, you get EVEN BETTER.  Nice job!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (May 22, 2015)

Wow! I had no idea you were hiding so much talent! I'm sending  you 450tbt ( consider it Pennifer's tip)  just to keep you from selling AC items and stay focused on your art.


----------



## Prabha (May 22, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Good God!  Right when I think you've peaked, you get EVEN BETTER.  Nice job!  I LOVE IT!



oh my gosh thank youu ; A ; 
All this support makes me improve though so aaagh thank you again ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Wow! I had no idea you were hiding so much talent! I'm sending  you 450tbt ( consider it Pennifer's tip)  just to keep you from selling AC items and stay focused on your art.



Awww! You didn't have to do that, it's so kind of you! 
Haha I think I will stick to art now, it's a bit more fun than selling AC items. lol! Thank you so much ;-;


----------



## The Pennifer (May 22, 2015)

Prabha said:


> oh my gosh thank youu ; A ;
> All this support makes me improve though so aaagh thank you again ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Oh My! The Pennifer sighs blissfully!!
Awesome Friends .... Awesome Art!! My cup runneth over!!!


----------



## Prabha (May 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Bump! I need a bunch of btb for some dA points, so please offer! Ty! ;-;


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Bumpu


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

You're doing one for tbt atm, right?
Could I commission you then?


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> You're doing one for tbt atm, right?
> Could I commission you then?



AGHDAJKSDH OMG
y-you want my trash!? 

hehe okay! I took it off because I got enough tbt, but I'll do it! 
here just fill this out- it's easier



Spoiler



Style? :
What pose? :
Any changes/ additional things added? :
White outline?:
Tbt offer:
Personality and reference please:



I didn't just copy and paste that from my dA page


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> AGHDAJKSDH OMG
> y-you want my trash!?
> 
> hehe okay! I took it off because I got enough tbt, but I'll do it!
> ...



TRASH?!?! THESE ARE GOD'S CHILDREN!! DON'T TREAT GOD'S CHILDREN LIKE THIS! THEY ARE HOLY.
ee you posted before that you need tbt for dA points so I thought ... ;-;
are you sure? I don't want to force you to do anything. I can ask for a commission later when you need tbt again!  After all I already got the pirate king from you ; v ;


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> TRASH?!?! THESE ARE GOD'S CHILDREN!! DON'T TREAT GOD'S CHILDREN LIKE THIS! THEY ARE HOLY.
> ee you posted before that you need tbt for dA points so I thought ... ;-;
> are you sure? I don't want to force you to do anything. I can ask for a commission later when you need tbt again!  After all I already got the pirate king from you ; v ;



GOD'S CHILDREN OMG. 
hehe yeah, but I have plenty now /advises you to look at sidebar ;o
actually it'd be wonderful if I could tell you when I need more tbt!
still working on my weird OC cx


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> GOD'S CHILDREN OMG.
> hehe yeah, but I have plenty now /advises you to look at sidebar ;o
> actually it'd be wonderful if I could tell you when I need more tbt!
> still working on my weird OC cx



ohh you're right xD +5,000 how the hell??!? if it weren't for ardrey and my auction, I'd still have under 700 tbt ;-;
ahh right! Finish your WONDERFUL oc first c: Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ohh you're right xD +5,000 how the hell??!? if it weren't for ardrey and my auction, I'd still have under 700 tbt ;-;
> ahh right! Finish your WONDERFUL oc first c: Can't wait to see it!!



huehue I have my ways c;
jk I sold my stupid egg collectables because I'm not into that anymore

I want to get dA points now since you can convert that to rlc! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really want to get a tablet soon! Sick of this ipad.


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> huehue I have my ways c;
> jk I sold my stupid egg collectables because I'm not into that anymore
> 
> I want to get dA points now since you can convert that to rlc! c:
> ...



HOG ALL THE MONEY!





Ahem. 

I see. I don't have any valuable collectibles to sell ;-;

So wait. This is crazy. That would mean TBT = money. Because tbt -> dA points -> money. This is CRAZY.

You'll rock once you got your tablet!!


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> HOG ALL THE MONEY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG IM SO MR. KRABS RIGHT NOW
I FEEL SO STINGY, I LOVE IT.

Basically... WOW THATS TRUE.. I racked up 2.6k dA points today which means.. I made 26 $$ holy crap
no this has to be a dream!

Haha I feel like I'll have no idea how to use it!


----------



## Keitara (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> OMG IM SO MR. KRABS RIGHT NOW
> I FEEL SO STINGY, I LOVE IT.
> 
> Basically... WOW THATS TRUE.. I racked up 2.6k dA points today which means.. I made 26 $$ holy crap
> ...



KRABS ACTIVATED.
eeeee wait so 1 dA point is 0,10$? omg... how do you convert those points into money anyway?
And how many TBT did you pay for 2,6k dA points? o-O

For me, it was weird at the beginning since I've always just drawn with mouse. But since you already have expierence thanks to your IPad, I think you will have no problems at all ;D


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Keitara said:


> KRABS ACTIVATED.
> eeeee wait so 1 dA point is 0,10$? omg... how do you convert those points into money anyway?
> And how many TBT did you pay for 2,6k dA points? o-O
> 
> For me, it was weird at the beginning since I've always just drawn with mouse. But since you already have expierence thanks to your IPad, I think you will have no problems at all ;D



Basically. That doesn't include PayPal fees though, but it's usually only like 50 cents or something like that
Well 300 tbt = 1 U.s dollar
So since 100 dA = 1 dollar, 100 dA = 300 tbt atm.

Uugh.. I think like 7k which was basically those purple egg collectables I had. 
Crazy that those collectables are worth 26$ .-.

You used to draw with a mouse?! I'd never be able to do that. No no.
I have such a shaky hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay! It worked. Agh apparently I have to wait 2 weeks before it actually gets into my PayPal, but that's okay! I'm not buying the tablet anytime soon cx


----------



## Prabha (May 26, 2015)

Bump- almost done with my OC!


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 26, 2015)

Are you still accepting TBT?


----------



## jingbabu (May 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> want to get dA points now since you can convert that to rlc! c:



w8 bb what? u can * q*


----------



## Naiad (May 26, 2015)

jingbabu said:


> w8 bb what? u can * q*



psst

http://strxbe.deviantart.com/art/Convert-POINTS-to-USD-Tutorial-355361142


----------



## Prabha (May 26, 2015)

jingbabu said:


> w8 bb what? u can * q*



Aah yes! I believe Naiad supported you w/ a tutorial.

if you ever need help lmk! it worked for me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Are you still accepting TBT?



Only rlc or dA points atm unless your offer in tbt is really high cx


----------



## jingbabu (May 26, 2015)

OOOO i should try that;; THANK YOU ;D


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

Oh, make sure your PayPal is verified. And they take a ton of points away. Also you have to wait two weeks, so yeah. Personally I'd just do an exchange w someone else even though it's not allowed, just make a side acc for it or something


----------



## Prabha (May 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Oh, make sure your PayPal is verified. And they take a ton of points away. Also you have to wait two weeks, so yeah. Personally I'd just do an exchange w someone else even though it's not allowed, just make a side acc for it or something



They take points away? I redeemed my 2,600 for 26$ without losing anything except for the PayPal fee. I 
But yeah forgot to mention the 2 week wait.


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

They took 20% of points away from me & since my paypal wasn't verified I couldn't withdraw the money anyway. So it p much sucked  ( p_q)


----------



## Prabha (May 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> They took 20% of points away from me & since my paypal wasn't verified I couldn't withdraw the money anyway. So it p much sucked  ( p_q)



Woah .. That sucks! Did you get some of it in your PayPal or did you lose it all?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

ur art is pretty <3


----------



## Prabha (May 26, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ur art is pretty <3



 I totally didn't just check for white hidden text that showed a secret lemon chant

thanks bb
; A ; I crie


----------



## Ragdoll (May 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I totally didn't just check for white hidden text that showed a secret lemon chant
> 
> thanks bb
> ; A ; I crie



ohmYGOD U REMINDED ME HAHAHA XD
ALL HAIL LEMON GOD


----------



## piichinu (May 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Woah .. That sucks! Did you get some of it in your PayPal or did you lose it all?



Didn't get anything, I just got the points (reduced by 20%) back on my dA ):


----------



## Naiad (May 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> They take points away? I redeemed my 2,600 for 26$ without losing anything except for the PayPal fee. I
> But yeah forgot to mention the 2 week wait.



yeah, that's the 20% they take away :0
when you purchase points on dA it's 80 Points = $1 USD
when transferring back it's 100 Points = $1 USD


----------



## Prabha (May 27, 2015)

Naiad said:


> yeah, that's the 20% they take away :0
> when you purchase points on dA it's 80 Points = $1 USD
> when transferring back it's 100 Points = $1 USD



Oh! I see. 


----

I finished my first OC, if anyone wants to take a look! c: I think this is my best so far imo!
I haven't come up with a name or personality yet :c



Spoiler:  OC nameless












//growls at uploading quality


----------



## Prabha (May 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Prabha (May 29, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Keitara (May 29, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I finished my first OC, if anyone wants to take a look! c: I think this is my best so far imo!
> I haven't come up with a name or personality yet :c
> 
> 
> ...



come on guys! Check out them glitter and magic! And when you're already at it, contribute your opinion to the intelligent discussion if you would have a small wand, a scepter or a human-big cane if you would be a mage!
/hopes advertisements are allowed x)


----------



## Prabha (May 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> come on guys! Check out them glitter and magic! And when you're already at it, contribute your opinion to the intelligent discussion if you would have a small wand, a scepter or a human-big cane if you would be a mage!
> /hopes advertisements are allowed x)



psht why do you care about the wands so much? ARE YOU SECRETLY A MAGICAL BEING KEITARA AND YOU JUST WANT HELP TO PICK YOUR WEAPON?! your secret is safe with me

*advertising is always allowed ;o;* but some people get annoyed when trash is being advertised v.v


----------



## Keitara (May 29, 2015)

Prabha said:


> psht why do you care about the wands so much? ARE YOU SECRETLY A MAGICAL BEING KEITARA AND YOU JUST WANT HELP TO PICK YOUR WEAPON?! your secret is safe with me
> 
> *advertising is always allowed ;o;* but some people get annoyed when trash is being advertised v.v



//TRANSFORMATION! INTO ummm CAPE-KEI! //punishes you with my air magic
I TOLD YOU ALREADY. THESE ARE GOD'S CHILDREN!!! >-<
Idk. I've got a fantasy fetish maybe? xD
If I were a mage, I'd definitely be an air mage, yes yes, certainly.
Tbh Keitara, my OC, is supposed to be the partner of the air spirit. But I don't know how this one will look yet.
But there are no wands or anything. It's a spirit after all.
I totally should add wands in my story, but that would be way too unrealistic for theme..kinda


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Oh! I see.
> 
> 
> ----
> ...



i am genuinely surprised she isnt a ghoul or something

*claps at acheivment*


----------

